# a collibè



## epm

Hola!

Algú sap com es diu en castellà "a collibè". No m´enrecordo i no hi ha manera que em vingui al cap.
Merci i adéu!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo juraria que "a caballo"; si més no, recordo dir-ho d'aquesta manera quan era petita.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
A casa meva ho déiem en diminutiu, *a caballito*. 
I també *a coscoletas*.


----------



## zlatha

Jo també deia a caballito


----------



## epm

Merci a tots!
I sí, er "a caballito" i una cosa similar a "en colicas"
Adéu


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I, "a caballo" directament? No es pot dir? Es veu que jo era més bastota...


----------



## Namarne

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I, "a caballo" directament? No es pot dir? Es veu que jo era més bastota...


"A caballito" sona a nen més petit... Potser a tu t'hi van portar fins a més grandeta... quina sort!!!


----------



## avellanainphilly

A mi també em sona 'a caballito' ('a caballo' sí que és una mica bèstia, Montse ).

Es veu que a les Canàries se'n diu 'a la pela', però no sé si això es fa servir enlloc més...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Diria que a coll i be és com duen els pastors a les ovelles, es a dir: assegut el nano a les teves espatlles i tu l'agafes per els turmells. En canvi, si te el seu pit a la teva esquena, abraçante el coll amb els seus braços i tu l'aguantes pel cul o cames, és a cavall. Ara, em feu dubtar!


----------



## epm

Hola!
Ara sí que l´hem liada... Doncs, sí, aquesta distinció que fas RIU em sembla encertada. En tot cas la fa també l´enciclopèdia catalana que parla de collibè com de portar al coll i de portar als lloms. És a dir, pel català, ambdues formes corresponen a collibè. És en castellà on no sé si "a caballo" és per les dues....Ai!
Continuarà...


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

En principi, crec que la explicació del Riu és correcta, però diria que ara totes dues es fan servir sens distinció, i que la més comú és "a caballo".



> I també *a coscoletas*.


 
Quin curiós Nam. També es diu això a Catalunya?. Jo només la he sentit a la terra de la meva mare, a Murcia, encara que allí es diu *coscaletas.*

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> Quin curiós Nam. També es diu això a Catalunya?. Jo només la he sentit a la terra de la meva mare, a Murcia, encara que allí es diu *coscaletas.*


Hola, Ant, 
No, jo això ho he dit en castellà, no pas en català. Es diu a Navarra, però és veritat que a mi em sonava a català (erròniament), fins que en un fil a l'Español Hosec em va dir que també es deia a Albacete. 
Salut,  
J


----------



## jaume60

De totes maneres a l'Enciclopèdia Catalana escriu *coll-i-be*.

Jaume


----------



## la_mei

Jo ho acabo de buscar en el gran diccionari de l'enciclopèdia catalana i em posa *a collibè* i significa el que heu dit abans: muntar a l'esquena o a lloms d'algú, cama ací cama allà.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> En principi, crec que la explicació del Riu és correcta, però diria que ara totes dues es fan servir sens distinció, i que la més comú és "a caballo".


 
Ant, si tu que ets "mesetari"  dius "a caballo", no anava tan errada, oi? I què en dius de "a caballito"? Com les diferencies tu, aquestes dues maneres de dir?

Petons a Madrizzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ant, si tu que ets "mesetari"  dius "a caballo", no anava tan errada, oi? I què en dius de "a caballito"? Com les diferencies tu, aquestes dues maneres de dir?
> 
> Petons a Madrizzzzzzzzzzz


 
Hola Tradu,

"a caballito" també es diu amb el sentit de "a caballo", però no és diu "a caballo" amb el sentit de "a caballito" (en relació a la explicació que ens va donar en Riu). No sé si m´he explicat 

Salut.

Ant


----------

